# Kidderminster After Show Pub Meet At 'The WaterMill'



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

We used this venue last year, the food was fab, so it makes sense to go back this year .

Pub Website 

Hope to see lots of you there !


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

up we go


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Will be there once venues cleaned up.


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

should be there be nice to meet some new people!


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

tables now booked for food (after 3pm) so we can all sit together the pub are reserving a whole section of the eating area.

would be useful if people could post here to say they are planning to join us so we can let them know roughly how many !


----------



## timberwolf (Oct 26, 2007)

With luck we'll be able to drop in for a quick lemonade, but with the back of my car full of animals and the fact we only live about 15 miles away, we won't stay long.


----------



## wolves121121 (Mar 27, 2008)

Should be there after we've cleaned up


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

So far looks like theres about 6 of us going haha.


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

depends how long were there until...but me and terry might pop in if we have time: victory:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

lol its quality not quantity that counts


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

wohic said:


> lol its quality not quantity that counts


i thought it was how you use it that counts


EDIT: you were on about something different


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> i thought it was how you use it that counts
> 
> 
> EDIT: you were on about something different


We'll have none of that in the Watermill, they'll be children present.

Pimping dominoes now Christian btw?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

wildlifewarrior said:


> i thought it was how you use it that counts
> 
> 
> EDIT: you were on about something different





Zak said:


> We'll have none of that in the Watermill, they'll be children present.
> 
> Pimping dominoes now Christian btw?


:whip: smutty lot.

I have had 3 more confirms for the pub BTW.

Just nagging liz_n_mark to come to the show, if they do I am sure they will be there as well
need to chase up incy and horsefield as well


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Zak said:


> We'll have none of that in the Watermill, they'll be children present.
> 
> Pimping dominoes now Christian btw?



Oh right...well i'll behave myself...dont want to go back on the register after all


I'll pimp anything thats hot, meaty and cheesy.....actually that just sounds really gay


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

There be the other organising lot as well but be bit later than 3pm youve put as cleaning venue.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Oh right...well i'll behave myself...dont want to go back on the register after all
> 
> 
> I'll pimp anything thats hot, meaty and cheesy.....actually that just sounds really gay


HAHAHA. I can see this pub meet being rather good.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Anyone else interested in this meet up - it is a very nice Pub, which does some very nice food and very nice dessert. To top it off, I'll be there!!!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wohic said:


> Just nagging liz_n_mark to come to the show, if they do I am sure they will be there as well
> need to chase up incy and horsefield as well


Oh and Ash, make sure Ash comes, we all love him 




























I see how it is :whip::lol2:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Oh and Ash, make sure Ash comes, we all love him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint he one of those?...you know....a...not sure if its PC to say it...but i'll say it...aint he a student :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> Oh and Ash, make sure Ash comes, we all love him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you the bestest, but If I say that in public there will be hissy fits 





















Oooops I just typed that out loud :blush:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> aint he one of those?...you know....a...not sure if its PC to say it...but i'll say it...aint he a student :gasp::gasp::gasp:


I may be :blush: I'd prefer it if you didn't go round telling everyone though, it's kinda a secret :whip:



wohic said:


> I love you the bestest, but If I say that in public there will be hissy fits
> 
> oooops I just typed that out loud :blush:


Hahaha :flrt:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I may be :blush: I'd prefer it if you didn't go round telling everyone though, it's kinda a secret :whip:


Dont worry mate people wont judge you on it i am sure....theres alot worse things you could be...i mean i used to know a lad who was a g....

EDIT: *checks profile*

...erm ...yea i used to know a lad who was a ...erm gremlin


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> Dont worry mate people wont judge you on it i am sure....theres alot worse things you could be...i mean i used to know a lad who was a g....
> 
> EDIT: *checks profile*
> 
> ...erm ...yea i used to know a lad who was a ...erm gremlin


How awful for him  I hope he kept away from water and such like! :gasp:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> How awful for him  I hope he kept away from water and such like! :gasp:


nah i fed him after midnight....he had some cracking babies....HET for albino


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wildlifewarrior said:


> nah i fed him after midnight....he had some cracking babies....HET for albino


Score 8)























LOL WTF is going on.


----------



## atheris (May 7, 2008)

There'll be 3 of us,


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know if I'll be coming to the show/pub  With my meds at the mo due a few times a day, and it being a 2+ hour drive each way, I don't think I can do it :?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> I don't know if I'll be coming to the show/pub  With my meds at the mo due a few times a day, and it being a 2+ hour drive each way, I don't think I can do it :?



Oh Ash thats such a shame  your health must come first though.


A certain moody bugger should come along and do the driving :bash:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wohic said:


> Oh Ash thats such a shame  your health must come first though.
> 
> 
> A certain moody bugger should come along and do the driving :bash:


I knows  Thing is the meds take like 1hour+, and I have to do them at 2pm... and then it's 2hrs 23 mins away according to google, so I wouldn't get there til gone 5/6ish! Which is no good really 

And yeh... I did ask a certain bugger, but he say's he has a party thing to go to with family :devil: Rubbish eh? :whistling2:


----------



## G7COG (Aug 6, 2010)

What sort of time are people meeting there? I was planning on going to the show early doors so would be a very long day if people not going until late afternoon.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

AshMashMash said:


> I knows  Thing is the meds take like 1hour+, and I have to do them at 2pm... and then it's 2hrs 23 mins away according to google, so I wouldn't get there til gone 5/6ish! Which is no good really
> 
> And yeh... I did ask a certain bugger, but he say's he has a party thing to go to with family :devil: Rubbish eh? :whistling2:


Well hopefully we will see you at the next one, or PRAs , take care of yourself we will miss you.
RE the other issue Very Rubbish. I am broken hearted  :devil:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

wohic said:


> Well hopefully we will see you at the next one, or PRAs , take care of yourself we will miss you.
> RE the other issue Very Rubbish. I am broken hearted  :devil:


Yeh I should be all set then... I am also going to be seeing your's and Liz's other half this weekend! 

(And yes :devil::lol2


----------

